# custom miniatures



## Twister (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey all, first time here, Just wanted to say hello, and see what everyone thought of my recent hobby. Ive been trying to create my own miniatures.
any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pogre (May 5, 2009)

Twister said:


> Hey all, first time here, Just wanted to say hello, and see what everyone thought of my recent hobby. Ive been trying to create my own miniatures.
> any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated.




What are these made of?


----------



## Mercutio01 (May 5, 2009)

Sorry, no advice, but I did want to say--those are frickin' cool!


----------



## Blackrat (May 6, 2009)

Nice, real nice. I too would want to know what are they made of and how do you make them?


----------



## Keith Robinson (May 7, 2009)

Hmm, I wonder if it isn't something like grey stuff which has been tainted orange-yellow by the camera flash?  Just a guess.

Excellent sculpts, btw.  What's the scale?


----------



## Twister (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys for the encouragement. These were mostly done with sculpeys pink oven dry clay. I started trying to use airdry clay, and carving them down. then I learned about using armatures from an online site, so I tried making my own out of 20 gauge wire, and using oven bake on that. it seems to work pretty well. I can get thinner pieces since they have a the wire frame to keep major damage during mold making. 
most of the figures are about an inch and a half tall, but I was playing around with some anime looking girls who ended up around 2 and a half. 
some day I hope to open my own game store, and possibly sell my own custome miniatures, but we will see. I am still learning, and trying to find the best molding material. I have to work on some of these pieces as they have to many undercuts to be molded well.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Those minis are pretty sweet. You've got some mad talent, making those out of clay. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Redrobes (Jun 6, 2009)

Very nice, try concept arts 3D area for lots more like this.

3D, SCULPTURE & TOYS - ConceptArt.org Forums


----------



## tallyrand (Jun 6, 2009)

Soooooo jealous, I can paint em, but never turned my hand to sculpting.


----------

